# Fabulous Stand for Kindle & other electronics



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I found this stand by accident when looking for something to prop up my iPhone, but its also great for the Kindle. The images of the item even show a Kindle in it. I love it. It snaps open to lay flat so and is so small I can put it in my purse with no problem. It has adjustable angles. Being so small, it will also travel easily. I love it when I find something great by accident!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

jesslyn where did you find that?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I found it through amazon when I did a quick search. Looks pretty cool. I just bought it


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The first pic in the original post is for Amazon.... Love the idea, but the $24.99 price tag is a little steep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is very small and cool. . . . .I must think on it. . . .not sure how much I'd use it. . . .I'm usually sitting on the sofa to read or in bed. . . . .hmmmmmm


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that is totally cool! I went over to buy it and about fell out of my bed when I saw the price... 

$24.95 is ridiculous in my opinion...

I'll be going to Michael's to get the same one Amy got for under a buck.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the looks and it seems very sturdy. If I come into a spare $25 or the price comes down, it's on my wish list


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

i still like the looks though -- I'll keep it on my wish list


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Its very sturdy.  I have taken it to taking it with me in my purse since it unfolds flat.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if it is sturdy enough to hold a KDX?  I'm happy though with my Peeramid pillow for home reading on K1 and KDX.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the look, but the price is steep. Maybe they'll run a sale. I wonder if it will hold a regular paperback book.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I wonder if it is sturdy enough to hold a KDX? I'm happy though with my Peeramid pillow for home reading on K1 and KDX.


I briefly had a DX (returned). I don't think the legs are deep enough for a DX, the balance would probably be off, allowing it to tip over backwards.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I use a book gem ($14.95 and free shipping) which I love. Works with the K2 in the Oberon case or out of it.

http://www.bookgem.com/

It folds flat and is lightweight....


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

Stationary Display Stand Gibson Holders 

Try a search on Amazon for these (or plate holders)  . about $2. 

Plate holders, display stands. I bought a few sizes as they are cheap. They all work very well for both the K2 and DX

Note: I looked for a really long time for decent stands to use for this and other things. It came down to the search terms.

I wouldn't of thought using 'Plate stand' as i'm not an old lady


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a 



 of the iZel... despite my earlier proclamations of disdain for the outrageous price, I think I'm going to order this today for my birthday...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I wonder if it is sturdy enough to hold a KDX? I'm happy though with my Peeramid pillow for home reading on K1 and KDX.


Happy Birthday to me! I just ordered mine from Amazon... with the Free Super Saver Shipping though it's not shipping until Monday 9/14. 

I'll try it with my supervisor's DX as soon as I can and then post here to let you know if it will work.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about finding book holders on Amazon. Some of the ones I found are not only very affordable and good for Kindle, but they will work great for holding my books at book signings.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that is really cool


----------



## gary sullivan (Jan 31, 2009)

It appears to have no moving parts. What makes it worth >$25.00? A bent-up coat hanger will prop up any number of small devices.
IMO buy a Book Gem for $14.95 includes free shipping. It snugly holds a Kindle in a stable position: http://www.bookgem.com/home.htm
I have purchased two for myself just in case the product and/or company goes away permanently - persish the thought.

All told, an ingenious design, & very attractive to boot. Rubber tipped hard surface touch-points add to very good scootch resistance. 
*I don't work for the company, but having boosted this damn gizmo for now a third time on-line, I well oughta get some sort of small commission or honorarium. Oh, yeah, plus it's made in America, if you can believe that !

Sorry, didn't spot Karma Kindle's plug for this stand. Maybe some of the extra details here make it worthy of remaining. *If you track it down on Amazon, it says "currently unavailable", but seems quite gettable on it's primary site [link above] for same $$$.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Jesslyn.I think it looks great!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

One of the reasons I like this stand is that I can use it for my iPhone, iPod AND Kindle.  Most stands can't handle the smaller devices.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> One of the reasons I like this stand is that I can use it for my iPhone, iPod AND Kindle. Most stands can't handle the smaller devices.


Yes it is a very versatile stand ,making it great for multiple things. Makes it worth the price to me.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the heads up.  i ordered one.  this is an all too rare usa made product so i think it's expected to have a higher cost than say a similar product made in china which is where just about everything is made now days including our kindles.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Got my iZel yesterday and had the opportunity to use it at work last night, which was my primary planned use for it. It works great! When I first set it up and placed the Kindle in it, however, it started to tip over right away. Because the Kindle is so tall compared to the iZel, it is top heavy when used at the "default setting". All I needed to do was slide the angle/height adjuster on the back down a few notches to make the Kindle sit up straighter and then it was relatively stable and secure. I don't think I would risk using this with the bigger, heavier DX though.

Here are a few pics I took with my cellphone camera at my console at work last night.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I do like the small footprint it gives you, while at the same time, supporting the Kindle very well.

But it also made me think of something elso that I think would wonderful if someone could it happen.  I am a big STAR TREK fan, and I was remembering The Next Generation series, and the massive book in Picard's ready room.  I think it was the collected work of Shakespear, but am not completely sure of that.  Does anyone remember or know what that book was?  Anyway, I would love to see someone with some artistic skills, screen capture an image of that book propped up on the end table, and change it to look like a Kindle DX on display.  But the image has to be a wider shot of the ready room, and showing Picard and someone else either sitting on the sofa talking or standing nearby by talking.  As you can imagine, I have way too much time on my hands right now.  It would also probably be best to have the Kindle DX in a cover of some sort to give it a warmer look to match the rest of the ready room decor.  Can anyone think of a Decalgirl skin that would be appropriate for that setting?

Gene


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Oooh, I've been looking for something to stand my K up when I'm lying in bed or on the couch reading, and this looks neat! I think I'll add it to my wish list for Christmas and see if one of my parents will buy it for me


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

gary sullivan said:


> It appears to have no moving parts. What makes it worth >$25.00? A bent-up coat hanger will prop up any number of small devices.


Actually, it does. If you look at the picture of the stand from the rear:






The section from the little circular bit labeled "IZel" down to the rear foot slides up and down to adjust the angle the stand, and therefore the device on the stand, sits at. There is some kind of detent in the track it slides on, with something like six or eight positions you can set it to in its range of motion.

There is also another stand for the Kindle 2 (and a separate model for the DX) that I ran across on Engadget this morning, the Kradle, sold through Amazon by a company of the same name; it's available in four designs for different e-readers in sand and graphite (for the Kindle 2, Kindle DX, Sony PRS-505, and one design for the Sony PRS-600, PRS-700, PRS-500 and COOL-ER RCC6). It's a molded ABS stand with several slots that will hold the reader at a 15° angle (and the K2 and KDX can have the USB cable plugged into it in this position), 15° from vertical, and an intermediate 45° angle that requires you to have a semirigid cover like the Amazon cover to stick into a slot on the stand and lean your Kindle against it, which seems kind of iffy to me as far as stability goes.

​
Maybe it's just me, but having my Kindle braced upright by a three-point brace in a slot and kept from falling by two tabs of plastic, even ABS, seems to me to be an invitation for it to get hit with something and break either the stand or my Kindle break in the process of it getting knocked out of the stand. Aside from being able to charge your Kindle in the 15° 'almost flat' position, it doesn't appear to have any significant advantage over any of the other stands that are available.


----------

